

Berkeley Lab Researchers Achieve Highest Resolution Ever with X-ray Microscopy - bane
http://newscenter.lbl.gov/2014/09/10/advanced-light-source-sets-microscopy-record/

======
lutusp
The article title is misleading. The title refers to a "light source", but the
article body refers to an x-ray source. Both light and x-rays are
electromagnetic radiation, but x-rays aren't light as that term is commonly
understood.

